# West Bay: Intervention?!



## KadeChiz (Feb 4, 2016)

I get worse every year! Been fishing moving water in greens lake, mecom, shell all around! Nada. Dinks.

Help a brother out! Think of my starving children! Public or PMs welcome!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Try H.E.B. Easy limits every day. I feel your pain brother!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i had to hit freshwater for some gou & cat action .. 
peeling drag on a shimano 1000 & 6# test .. not bad


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going somewhere next week and don't care if I catch anything or not. 
Not.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

It's spring time fishing, I struggle every year this time of year


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Transition times in West bay are always tough. Last Winter I caught a ton of fish and as we rolled into Spring, I hit that dry spell. Once the weather warmed up and the really cold fronts stopped dipping the water temps, West bay started producing again. It is a tricky bay to fish well. Soak bait near the railroad bridge. Almost always a couple flatties hanging out around the rocks. Trout moving through with the tide. As an alternative, the jetties are on fire right now for black drum and sheephead.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

There are many different ways to fish West Bay. Compared to the other bays in the Galveston bay complex West Bay is relatively shallow. In the colder months I wait for a Northern to pass and when it clears up and winds shift to the South I will fish the North shoreline mid morning and switch to the South shoreline over mud in the afternoon. On the south shoreline I throw slow sinking plugs (catch 2000) or a top water with very slow action. For me in the summer time it's all about structure. Try fishing the drop off into the ICW at Greens Lake or North Deer Island spoil banks fishing different depths. There is a deep gut on the west side of South Deer Island that runs parallel where the oyster reefs dead end into the island. There are good guts around the South side of North Deer Island. The mouth of Sweetwater Lake on a moving tide can be excellent as well as the bayou leading into Sweetwater. When trout are beginning their spawning patterns starting in April you can always find good and BIG fish on the South shoreline coves. Make long cast with top waters and cover a lot of water. Some of my best days have been this pattern between April-June. Good luck.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2014)

*Good intel!*

Thanks for that useful information.



Cozumel Annie said:


> There are many different ways to fish West Bay. Compared to the other bays in the Galveston bay complex West Bay is relatively shallow. In the colder months I wait for a Northern to pass and when it clears up and winds shift to the South I will fish the North shoreline mid morning and switch to the South shoreline over mud in the afternoon. On the south shoreline I throw slow sinking plugs (catch 2000) or a top water with very slow action. For me in the summer time it's all about structure. Try fishing the drop off into the ICW at Greens Lake or North Deer Island spoil banks fishing different depths. There is a deep gut on the west side of South Deer Island that runs parallel where the oyster reefs dead end into the island. There are good guts around the South side of North Deer Island. The mouth of Sweetwater Lake on a moving tide can be excellent as well as the bayou leading into Sweetwater. When trout are beginning their spawning patterns starting in April you can always find good and BIG fish on the South shoreline coves. Make long cast with top waters and cover a lot of water. Some of my best days have been this pattern between April-June. Good luck.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*GP*



Cozumel Annie said:


> There are many different ways to fish West Bay. Compared to the other bays in the Galveston bay complex West Bay is relatively shallow. In the colder months I wait for a Northern to pass and when it clears up and winds shift to the South I will fish the North shoreline mid morning and switch to the South shoreline over mud in the afternoon. On the south shoreline I throw slow sinking plugs (catch 2000) or a top water with very slow action. For me in the summer time it's all about structure. Try fishing the drop off into the ICW at Greens Lake or North Deer Island spoil banks fishing different depths. There is a deep gut on the west side of South Deer Island that runs parallel where the oyster reefs dead end into the island. There are good guts around the South side of North Deer Island. The mouth of Sweetwater Lake on a moving tide can be excellent as well as the bayou leading into Sweetwater. When trout are beginning their spawning patterns starting in April you can always find good and BIG fish on the South shoreline coves. Make long cast with top waters and cover a lot of water. Some of my best days have been this pattern between April-June. Good luck.


This probably one of the most intelligent post I have read here in regards to WGB. Good advice!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

man I wanna fish with Annie


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to Go Annie. Good Info


----------



## KadeChiz (Feb 4, 2016)

Ha yeah. Lemme know if you need a fishing buddy. Wife and will both go. Free gas and beer. Happy to use my boat too!


----------

